# Rectus sheath hematoma - if this has been discussed



## molisa (Apr 14, 2011)

First, if this has been discussed before I apologize, but my search function isn't working.  We're having a time finding the correct code for I&D of a rectus sheath hematoma.  There was a lot of exploration and clot evacuation done.  Nothing found seems to fit this area.  Thanks!!


----------



## susanp (Apr 14, 2011)

I am not sure if 10140 is the best code for this procedure.  It could be billed with a modifier 22 since it sounds like this procedure was more extensive.  The other option is to bill unlisted code 22999 and submit the operative report.


----------



## surgonc87 (Apr 14, 2011)

perfect code....20005


----------



## Mojo (Apr 14, 2011)

20005 involves an I & D of a soft tissue abscess. With a rectus sheath hematoma, I'd look at the unlisted code, too.

Keep us posted.


----------



## 00048906 (Sep 4, 2011)

*irrigation of rectus sheath hematoma*

what about 26990?


----------



## TamaraM (Apr 11, 2013)

What dx code did you use for Rectus hematoma?


----------

